# Self defence weapon for Canada???



## iceturbo

Hi, I live in Quebec Canada and I was looking for some things for self defence when I realised that almost all of the sites that I was watching don't ship to Canada and I can't find no site in Canada!!!

So my question is do you know a site that ship to Canada of a site in Canada???

Thanx a lot!!!


----------



## tntma12

It depends on what you are looking for.  Canada does not allow some things to be shipped here.  For example:  Batons, some swords (although century will ship some now), chucks, most knives, throwing stars.  I understand your frustration though.  But I would be interested to know if anyone else has had any luck with some sites.


----------



## CuongNhuka

You silly Canadia's with your silly inport laws. Anyways... ohh yah, know I remember what I was going to say. Do you have access to a wooden dowel? Go to your local hard ware store and find one that fits well into your hand when you close a fist. Then, cut it till there is about an inch on both sides. There you go. Feel free to make a double.
Or, you could do the easy thing. What better self defense weapon then one which works 100% of time you use it? Can you geuss what weapon I'm talking about? I'll give you a hint, then name starts with Fire, and ends with Arm. Thats right, just go out and buy a gun. Simple as that.

There's a differnce between being prepared, and not being completely rational.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Please check with your local police of what is allow to own, as far as for martial art weapons.

Many items are restricted for a reason.  You do not want to break any laws regarding self-defense weapons.

Remember anything can be use as a weapon....improvise.

You are allow to carry a baseball bat in your car...just make sure you have a glove and ball too!  USA 

Always be a law abiding person..

Aloha,


----------



## Gordon Nore

CuongNhuka said:


> Thats right, just go out and buy a gun. Simple as that.



Actually, it isn't. Canada's firearm laws are strict. Civilian carry permits for handguns are virtually impossible to obtain except under special circumstances. The following federal government link explains the firearms laws. http://www.cfc-cafc.gc.ca/pol-leg/highlights_e.asp

As for knives, search through these links -- http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/showdo...l=A&statuteyear=all&lengthannual=50&length=50 and http://judoforum.com/index.php?showtopic=13207&view=findpost&p=188186

If an item can't be shipped to Canada, then you should assume it is, in some way, restricted, and therefore unwise to carry.

Personally, I carry a Kubotan and a smile.


----------



## aplonis

I recommend the cane, not just for Canadians, but for anyone. I recommend it against any weapon you're likely to meet except the gun. It's probably also at a loss againt the bo and the bow, but I've never seen anyone walking about with those. I carry my cane anywhere I please, down the street right past cops, into banks, everywhere. Nobody questions it.

http://www.canemasters.com/

Just don't order one what has deadly-looking sharp points and you should be fine.

And be careful when you practice those over-the-head swings. The cane is every bit as capable of cracking your own skull as any pair of nunchaku, maybe moreso. Both my instructor and I report having seen stars, staggered ourselves and gotten tremendous goose eggs on our separate first weeks of ownership.


----------



## iceturbo

tntma12 said:


> It depends on what you are looking for. Canada does not allow some things to be shipped here. For example: Batons, some swords (although century will ship some now), chucks, most knives, throwing stars. I understand your frustration though. But I would be interested to know if anyone else has had any luck with some sites.


 
I know that there is a lot of things that aren't legal but I taught that some one knew a site that could buy pass that!!! I'm not an expert but I'm really good using a butterfly knife and nunchaku. The nunchaku is too big so I always have my butterfly knife on me!!! I've order my butterfly knive from http://www.knifezilla.com/. It took 2 weeks but the pakage came with "fishing hooks" (don't remember the therm) on the package. The box inside the envelope have been envelope in aluminium foil and there was 3 nail in the box so when you shake it it sound like many little metal pieces!!!

I know That butterfly knive is illegal that is why I'm looking for something else!!! I was thinking of a telescopic baton, kubaton (the one with the 2 sticks that goes between the fingers) or anything else that can really hurt if I have to use it and for my girl friend some pepper spray, teaser or things like that!!!


----------



## iceturbo

CuongNhuka said:


> Do you have access to a wooden dowel? Go to your local hard ware store and find one that fits well into your hand when you close a fist. Then, cut it till there is about an inch on both sides. There you go. Feel free to make a double.


 
I didn't really understand what you meant...


----------



## aplonis

iceturbo said:


> I didn't really understand what you meant...



I expect he meant to use a 3-foot wooden dowel as a hanbo if uncut, or as one of these little key-chain bo-lets if cut small. Get an oak one if you do that for the longer version. No matter what though, it is going to look like a weapon when you carry it. Not even the short version is going to go unnoticed by police and security guards. A cane would not be so noticed, provided you walked normally with it.


----------



## jks9199

iceturbo said:


> I know that there is a lot of things that aren't legal but I taught that some one knew a site that could buy pass that!!! I'm not an expert but I'm really good using a butterfly knife and nunchaku. The nunchaku is too big so I always have my butterfly knife on me!!! I've order my butterfly knive from http://www.knifezilla.com/. It took 2 weeks but the pakage came with "fishing hooks" (don't remember the therm) on the package. The box inside the envelope have been envelope in aluminium foil and there was 3 nail in the box so when you shake it it sound like many little metal pieces!!!
> 
> I know That butterfly knive is illegal that is why I'm looking for something else!!! I was thinking of a telescopic baton, kubaton (the one with the 2 sticks that goes between the fingers) or anything else that can really hurt if I have to use it and for my girl friend some pepper spray, teaser or things like that!!!


As you've learned by this experience, people who are willing to ignore the law to ship you things illegally aren't exactly the most trustworthy of folks...

If you choose to carry an item for "self defense" that is illegal to possess, all you're likely to do is get yourself in trouble.  Learn the laws about what you can legally carry, learn to use that, and carry that.


----------



## kidswarrior

Gordon Nore said:


> If an item can't be shipped to Canada, then you should assume it is, in some way, restricted, and therefore unwise to carry.


I use the same rule of thumb for California, which also has strict shipping/carry regs.



> Personally, I carry a Kubotan and a smile.


Two excellent choices, which I also carry at all times.  (People underestimate the kubotan, I'm afraid--and double kubotans, one in each fist--well, I'm no expert, but the possibilities are broad).



			
				aplonis said:
			
		

> I recommend the cane, not just for Canadians, but for anyone. I recommend it against any weapon you're likely to meet except the gun. It's probably also at a loss againt the bo and the bow, but I've never seen anyone walking about with those. I carry my cane anywhere I please, down the street right past cops, into banks, everywhere. Nobody questions it.


This is my backup to the kubotan if I think there might be 'heavy work' (multiple opponents or blades). Again, easy to underestimate what it can do.


----------



## kidswarrior

Forgot there's an option to the cane that I know gets used in Canada: the shillelagh. You can check out this website by a Canadian trainer of the shillelagh: http://www.angelfire.com/ca4/GlenDoyle/

Also, if you want a more personal, more natural stick made to order, my friend Jimmo the Caneman will make you one and check with you, including sending you pics, through the whole process: http://www.caneman2.com/ He also has MS but a great attitude, so you'd be supporting one of the really good guys.


----------



## tahuti

http://ejmas.com/tin/2004tin/tinart_agnew_0104.html

Good article on law and martial arts weapons for Canada.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Gordon Nore said:


> Actually, it isn't. Canada's firearm laws are strict. Civilian carry permits for handguns are virtually impossible to obtain except under special circumstances.


 
And I doubt that Canada would look highly on anyone carrying around any object for the strict purpose of self defense. I know the U.S. doesn't. There are anti-gun laws here also. There are also laws about carrying a concealed weapon. I'm sure Canada does also. If you're pretty much not allowed to carry a weapon in the first place, but you feel you need to, you might as well go for broke. 

Personnaly, I don't carry a weapon at all. If I did, I would just buy a gun. Or move to a safer area.


----------



## iceturbo

I have a knive on me since one of my friend have been stabed for no reason!!! If he would have ahd a knife on kim probably that the guy would have hesitate so he would have had the time to run!!! That's the reason why my butterfly is all chrome, so when I'll take it out you will see it and with the time the guy hesitate all be able to run!!!

And I've juste move it a new town that is more village and the first week a guy got stabed for no reason... 

Those are the reason why a always cary a knife, cause you never know how's in front of you!!! So even if it's not legal if it can save my life and/or my girl's life I don't care!!! In fact I always have 2 knife on me!!! 

So I'm looking for some thing that can be legal or well hide!!! Pepper spray is not illigal!!! A knife in a pen can't be find by a cop!!! I also taugh taking a brass knuckles and modify it so it will become a belt buckles!!!

Anybody has any idea???

Thanx!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

CuongNhuka said:


> You silly Canadia's with your silly inport laws. .


Eh, I wouldn't call Canada silly because they don't have a homeland security crawling up your **** with a microscope everytime you want to board a plane or go across country... eh? Take off ya hoser!


----------



## Gordon Nore

iceturbo said:


> If he would have ahd a knife on kim probably that the guy would have hesitate so he would have had the time to run!!!



Although I wasn't there, I would have to say that is dangerous, wishful thinking.



iceturbo said:


> So I'm looking for some thing that can be legal or well hide!!! Pepper spray is not illigal!!! A knife in a pen can't be find by a cop!!! I also taugh taking a brass knuckles and modify it so it will become a belt buckles!!!



Anything that use as a weapon will be treated as a weapon by law enforcement. A good example is the cane that someone already mentioned -- it's legal to carry, but if you smack someone with it, you've used it as a weapon, which means that you have satisfy the law that you were defending yourself. 

Attempting to conceal or disguise a weapon from a law enforcement officer is not a wise idea. Brass knuckles are illegal in Canada under any circumstance.


----------



## SensibleManiac

I would try a Maglite or Surefire light. Very effective and legal.
Another tricky one is Bear Spray. It's legal to obtain but you have to be careful where you carry it as it can be lethal. Bringing it into a club could get you in trouble. As well as using it in a public place.
Get fully informed of the laws in your area and NEVER use it irresponsibly.


----------



## iceturbo

oups.. error


----------



## iceturbo

Gordon Nore said:


> Anything that use as a weapon will be treated as a weapon by law enforcement. A good example is the cane that someone already mentioned -- it's legal to carry, but if you smack someone with it, you've used it as a weapon, which means that you have satisfy the law that you were defending yourself.
> 
> Attempting to conceal or disguise a weapon from a law enforcement officer is not a wise idea. Brass knuckles are illegal in Canada under any circumstance.


 
I know that if I use anything to hit a guy it can be treted as a weapond and I don't care because it will be as self defence!!! This part is in the layer hand!!! 

My problem is that if for any reason I talk with a cop and he find a knife on me I'm in trouble but it didn't helped me. But if I'm with my girl and a guy is looking for trouble with a knife and I have no other choice (see there try talking, running, hit him with a punch or any other solution that didn't or wouldn't work) then, stabing him after he swing for stabing me or if I'm really but REALLY scared that IF he swing he will hurt me or my girl badly then I'll be happy of the fact of have had a knife on me!!! Then the knive would have help me!!! I might be a bit in trouble but It would have help me!!! 

So I don't care what can happen if I use the self defence weapond I carry on me because almost every thing will be consider of a weapond but I'm looking of something that if it is found in my pocket it won't be consiter of a weapond because I didn't used it as a weapond!!!

I'm not triing to find something that won't be consider as a weapond if I use it to hit someone but some thing that won't be consider as a weapond if I'm not doing anything with it!!! 

And the Brass Knuckles May not be consider as a brass knuckles IF it's holding my pans!!!


----------



## iceturbo

SensibleManiac said:


> I would try a Maglite or Surefire light. Very effective and legal.
> Another tricky one is Bear Spray. It's legal to obtain but you have to be careful where you carry it as it can be lethal. Bringing it into a club could get you in trouble. As well as using it in a public place.
> Get fully informed of the laws in your area and NEVER use it irresponsibly.


 
Ya, like I said pepper spray (bear spray or dog spray) is leagal to carry but not to use on some one but Like I said I don't care using anything if it help me!!! And there are littles ones that are key chains and I saw yesterday a pepper spray ring!!! But my problem is still the same were can I buy those things in canada or were can I order them!!!


----------



## CuongNhuka

MA-Caver said:


> Eh, I wouldn't call Canada silly because they don't have a homeland security crawling up your **** with a microscope everytime you want to board a plane or go across country... eh? Take off ya hoser!


 
Uhh... did I mention that was a joke? Or that I'm a quarter Canadian? Geuss not.

Anyways, do the simple thing. Just buy a gun. At point blank range to the head, it works 100% of the time. Even if not, it will scare the holy crap out of someone. You already said legality is not a problem, so just buy a gun.


----------



## MrE2Me2

I'd have to go with those that say the cane or the Kubotan and the smile.

As a basic rule of thumb, carrying any tool that you use for a variety of purposes is relatively easy to explain to the authorities if you have, afterwards...


----------

